# My First Disney Exchange!!



## sugar apple (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm so thrilled. I always wanted to buy Disney but I have so many timeshares that I knew I couldn't justify another purchase. Because I spend so much time here on TUG I learned that Disney exchanges through RCI. My Worldmark credits were expiring and I called yesterday to spacebank 10,000 with RCI. I was able to get 3 rooms at Disney in August and I have an ongoing search for one other room so additional family can go. My neice will be down there the same week and I am so excited I could scream.   

My kids are 2, 4, 7 and 15 (I also have a 4 month old but she won't remember a darn thing) I am allowing the 15 year old to take a friend and I think the 3 little ones will be so excited that somebody's sure to pass out. I'm also doing the whole video thing the morning of the trip and then suprising them that we are leaving right then to go. :whoopie: 

I love TUG! So much information.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds like you are going to have a wonderful time.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you get 3 DVC exchanges for 10K Worldmark poins, or am I missing something ?

Also, let us know what resort(s) you got, and don't hesitate to ask questions either.  


Chris


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 4, 2011)

Outstanding....Congrats on your trade!


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 4, 2011)

*WOW, DISNEY,,, scream,,, jump,,,, scream,,,, jump etc*

i am about to pass out screaming from reading it and from all the anticipated excitement of this disney trip..  

sound like one of the commercials with the kids upon finding out they were going to DISNEY started screaming and jumping and screaming and jumping, and screaming and jumping,and screaming and jumping... 

there now i am passed out..  

have a great time and don't speed through south carolina near the ga boarder. actually that mile marker 25 down to mile marker 20 or so. You will see a sing on 95 warning about the cameras..


----------

